# flow chart of 42 processes pf PMBOK باللغة العربية



## المهندس ميلاد (19 فبراير 2012)

*flow chart of 42 processes of PMBOK 4th باللغة العربية*

العمليات الاثنين والاربعين 42 processes

flow chart باللغة العربية

اضغط على الرابط



http://www.ricardo-vargas.com/downloads/download-file/178


----------



## صالح بارزيق (19 فبراير 2012)

الف الف شكر


----------



## safa aldin (19 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## king of rap (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## abo_bader (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 

الرابط تحت الصيانة .. ممكن أذا في أحد نزل الملف يرفع لنا هنا .

وبارك الله في الجميع.


----------



## المهندس ميلاد (21 فبراير 2012)

في المرفقات الملف المطلوب

ولكن أنصحكم بزيارة الموقع فهو مفيد جدا


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abo_bader (21 فبراير 2012)

المهندس ميلاد قال:


> في المرفقات الملف المطلوب
> 
> ولكن أنصحكم بزيارة الموقع فهو مفيد جدا


 
الله يعطيك العافية ويوفقك.


----------



## المهندس ميلاد (22 فبراير 2012)

وفقكم الله جميعا للحق


----------



## nofal (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## الجبالي2009 (24 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووور


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااا


----------



## بشير السعدي (25 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## albosily (26 فبراير 2012)

رائع وفقكم الله


----------



## المهندس ميلاد (1 مارس 2012)

أهلا وسهلا ووفقكم الله إلى الخير جميعا


----------



## arch_hamada (2 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا الكتاب

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (3 مارس 2012)

ألف شكر يا مهندس/ ميلاد بارك الله فيك


----------



## م_هبه (3 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khamis jassim (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس ميلاد (11 مارس 2012)

أهلا وسهلا جميعا

ووفقكم الله وإياي لمرضاته


----------



## nashaat52 (15 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## abdulghani alasiri (18 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (18 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

